# V-Cleat Repair?



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

I need to repair the heels of my shoes which have v-cleats. Does anybody know of a shoe repair service in Manhattan that can do the repair and preserve the cleat? Thanks


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

You might try B. Nelson in Manhattan. I have had work done by them in the past and been most satisfied. I can't say with certainty that they can install v-cleats, however. If they don't, and you want to send them out to be done,
I can highly recommend a cobbler here in the Pittsburgh area. He has installed new heels with v-cleats for me and the work is exceptional. If you look at the cordovan longwings in this thread you'll see the type of quality work they do. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=879778&postcount=3946

If you're interested, let me know and I'll forward an address and phone number.


----------



## rebel222 (Aug 20, 2008)

tonylumpkin said:


> You might try B. Nelson in Manhattan. I have had work done by them in the past and been most satisfied. I can't say with certainty that they can install v-cleats, however. If they don't, and you want to send them out to be done,
> I can highly recommend a cobbler here in the Pittsburgh area. He has installed new heels with v-cleats for me and the work is exceptional. If you look at the cordovan longwings in this thread you'll see the type of quality work they do. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=879778&postcount=3946
> 
> If you're interested, let me know and I'll forward an address and phone number.


B Nelson does v-cleats. They have quoted me some very reasonable prices. I have seen some of their "vintage" work and was very satisfied. Here is a pic from SF of their restoration work on a pair of vintage Florsheims. They are not mine, but I remember the OP wanting something similar to original. Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

I recently had a pair of vintage Florsheim shell longwings re-heeled in NYC at Phil's, Madison at 81st. He installed an all leather heel with the proper v-cleat. The best part, however, is that he used only 4 nails. Voila, no more slipping. I'm pleased with the job.


----------



## Bezalel (Oct 6, 2008)

rebel222 said:


> Looks pretty good to me.


That looks _too_ good. If I had something that pretty, I'd never want to walk on them.


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow! What a great forum. Thanks gents for your recommendations.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Now that the main question has been answered, does anyone know when the BB unlined LHS switched from the V-cleat to the rubber dovetail insert? Jamgood?


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

*v-cleat....*

I recall seeing those on my father's shoes. What is the purpose of a v-cleat? I would guess they could be hard on the flooring.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

ASF said:


> I recall seeing those on my father's shoes. What is the purpose of a v-cleat? I would guess they could be hard on the flooring.


They slow the wear of leather heels.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

They also make it very easy to slip and bust your rear.:crazy:


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

It's not the v-cleat that causes the slippage, it's the multitude of nails. On heels with the cleat but fewer nails there's no slippage.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

The timing on this thread could not have been better!! This has been in my thoughts recently as I have a gorgeous pair of Florsheim Cordo Longwings that need to be resoled and heeled. Any information would be greatly appreciated as to the best source. I'm approximately 60 miles north of "The City".. 

Jack


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Jack1425 said:


> The timing on this thread could not have been better!! This has been in my thoughts recently as I have a gorgeous pair of Florsheim Cordo Longwings that need to be resoled and heeled. Any information would be greatly appreciated as to the best source. I'm approximately 60 miles north of "The City"..
> 
> Jack


go to bnelsonshoes.com. excellent work by a member of this forum


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

To resurrect an older thread. Is there a way to resolve the v cleat heel to make it less dangerous or is it Better to just replace with a standard leather heel. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I picked up a pair of Florsheim Imperials and I think a full standard heel is the way I will go. Wood floors at home also.


----------



## Jchuck61 (Apr 27, 2014)

I too have an old pair of Imperial V-Cleats. When I send them in, I'll probably request a combo rubber/leather heel. It just looks better, in my opinion, and provides most of the benefits of a full rubber heel without the drawbacks of all that metal.


----------



## Jchuck61 (Apr 27, 2014)

I should clarify: the combo rubber/leather looks better than full rubber. A brand new full-leather heel is a thing of beauty, if not practicality.


----------

